# New puppy tomorrow!



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all! Husband and I are picking up our new puppy tomorrow morning! I'll post photos of him once things get settled down a bit  He's a chocolate male with a white blaze on his chest ... the breeder says he's a happy-go-lucky pup who likes to explore - so very excited!

I must say, I am a little nervous though - it's a big change for us and I don't know how things are going to go (especially with my two cats!) ... did you guys have pre-adoption jitters mixed in with your excitement?

We'll see if I am able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations. Can't wait for pictures. I was definitely nervous before picking up Ringo. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to you both . Yep ... In answer to your question, I think you spend so long researching the breed, then looking for a suitable breeder then hoping they'll allow you to home a pup, then picking a puppy, oooohing and arring over pictures, buying stuff then the day gets nearer your sooo excited and then start to question what your doing lol. 
I think it's only natural ....I'll let you know how I feel when no. 3 comes home in a few weeks  . You'll be fine just wait ....I can remember bringing my daughter home from hospital in a car seat and putting her in the middle of the room and thinking 'what now?' Pretty similar really. Good luck tomorrow , eagerly awaiting update and pictures xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics, be nice to have another chocolate and white to see. 

We were so well prepared for Savannah practically, took a long time to think things through. Yet on the way from the hotel (had to stay overnight because of long journey) to the breeders, I had a terrible panic, I had palpitations and got upset, thought are we taking on to much after alot of controlled breathing managed to contain myself, within two minutes of walking in the breeders home, all thoses worries went out the window and it was the best thing we have ever done, short of getting Arlo. I did get the puppy blues with Arlo about a few days after getting him, worried I wasn't good enough, I now know thats quite common.

My cats took it diffrently, one has become an honoury dog! It does make their lives more interesting!

Relax, take it as it comes and enjoy your beautiful new baby. (and don't forget to post photos asap)


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah, you all are making me feel so much better! That exactly describes how I am feeling. I had so much time to purchase items, read training tips and get excited, that now I keep feeling doubtful and wondering if it's right to even get a puppy! I just have to remember we have the time, resources, and love to give to a puppy and that it will be an extremely rewarding experience, even with the tough spots! 

We'll see how my husband does, my family always had dogs but he has never had one before. I'm betting he'll fall in love


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

rellek said:


> Ah, you all are making me feel so much better! That exactly describes how I am feeling. I had so much time to purchase items, read training tips and get excited, that now I keep feeling doubtful and wondering if it's right to even get a puppy! I just have to remember we have the time, resources, and love to give to a puppy and that it will be an extremely rewarding experience, even with the tough spots!
> 
> We'll see how my husband does, my family always had dogs but he has never had one before. I'm betting he'll fall in love


With a cockapoo that a cert!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you have a name ready?


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

No name yet, we're going to wait until we bring him home to see his personality more. 

So far the ones we like best are Ludo (the gentle monster from the 1986 movie Labyrinth), Rupert ("Rue"), Henry ("Hen"), Theodore ("Teddy"), Barnaby ("Barnes"), Lewis, and Merlin.

We're very open to suggestions though. I can think of twenty girl names I like, but boys names are difficult!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting,looking forward to seeing pics of your gorgeous boy! Its totally natural to worry but once you have your new pup everything will fall in to place.i have 3 cats so it possible to get them used to dogs xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy new Cockapoo to you! I love teddy, I like barnaby and ludo is kind of cool.
I shall look forward to seeing him and his final name decision.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love Teddy too xxx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

rellek said:


> No name yet, we're going to wait until we bring him home to see his personality more.
> 
> So far the ones we like best are Ludo (the gentle monster from the 1986 movie Labyrinth), Rupert ("Rue"), Henry ("Hen"), Theodore ("Teddy"), Barnaby ("Barnes"), Lewis, and Merlin.
> 
> We're very open to suggestions though. I can think of twenty girl names I like, but boys names are difficult!


Oh I love Ludo-so different & works for boys and girls. Good luck! I've never owned a dog before Sidney and have found it so fun and rewarding, just go with your instincts and ask lots of questions on here.... People are so willing to help and advise! X


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Here are some photos of the new puppy! Hopefully once the lighting is better I'll be able to get some brighter photos of him - it's been pretty rainy the past few days. He has a white spot on his chest that you can't really see here.

Still no name, but I think we have narrowed it down to either Ludo or Rupert ... probably Ludo though ;-)

He is a total sweetheart and loves to cuddle and be near people. He's also a bit of a rascal, and enjoys chewing all of the plants and leaves outside. We love him!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's adorable... I hope you choose a name soon. He will need to get to know it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very very cute & gorgeous!! I like ludo best out of your two choices, it's different & a bit quirky - although rupert is adorable too - he would suit either.
Ludo is a bit like the royal cocker spaniel.... Lupo (Kate & Williams!!) 
I'm sure you will love having him around x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is soooo cute,look at that gorgeous little face! looking forward to seeing lots more pics of him xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He is a real darling, what a cutie pie


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so cute. What a face! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's lovely whoever he ends up being, look at his little face x


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ludo, wasn't there a ludo in Labrynth? I love that name! And he is gorgeous. such a soft brown.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Jayded - yep, that's who he's named after! Ludo from Labyrinth!


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello - so how did your cats react? We have two 10 year old moggies and I am a bit worried..... x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How exciting!! he is so cute!! I love the chocolates!! Maybe cause my Molly has a big chocolate head ha!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I LOVE Molly's big chocolate head!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Kate1 - my cats avoided him (and us) for the first few days. They still aren't completely comfortable around him, but they are all able to be in the same common areas and the cats will sniff him. Cats in general move in a deliberate way, so I think Ludo's quick puppy movements startle them. 

My one cat Watson gave him a good swipe on the face the first day, and lightly hit him one other time. Now Ludo knows to back away whenever he sees Watson even start to raise his paw.

I think just having them to get used to each other's scents and allowing the cats to have lots of places to be alone is essential for happy cohabitation. Let the cats set the tone and don't force them together.

Your cats are older (mine are 2 & almost 2) so they may be a bit stuck in their ways, but I'm sure it will work out fine


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

woops think Im a bit late on the names front but for a choccy poo I like woody or rolo


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> woops think Im a bit late on the names front but for a choccy poo I like woody or rolo


I love Rolo that is so cute


----------

